# ama namin



## Helen White

Hi all,
Does "ama namin" refer to "the Lord's Prayer"? I am not clear about this. Could you help me? Thanks!


----------



## Wacky...

Yes. It means "our father."


----------



## VA_Christy

Helen White said:


> Hi all,
> Does "ama namin" refer to "the Lord's Prayer"? I am not clear about this. Could you help me? Thanks!



Hi Helen,

It means "Our Father".


----------

